# Does anyone do exclusively DIY CBT sessions?



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

As in does anyone do it not with a therapist etc. but through those cd's you can purchase? I'm interested in trying it, but I can't afford to waste money on something that doesn't really work. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a really good book that teaches a lot of CBT. See preview here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dying-Embarrassment-Social-Anxiety-Phobia/dp/1879237237

My problem is that it's really hard to stay motivated to keep putting myself in anxiety-provoking situations in order to overcome them. But it really is a great book and I think it will tell you everything that an actual psychologist would. I am starting CBT with a psychologist on Monday. I've already had the consult and I KNOW that she's only going to reiterate everything I've learned from this book so in a way I feel like I'll be wasting my money. But for me, I just NEED someone to answer to. At least for a little while until I get confident enough to follow through and do things on my own.

But if you're really disciplined I highly recommend DIY CBT, and this book!


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Biscuit said:


> As in does anyone do it not with a therapist etc. but through those cd's you can purchase? I'm interested in trying it, but I can't afford to waste money on something that doesn't really work. Anyone have any recommendations?


The cd's from the social anxiety institute are good for the cognitive part where you're recognizing and slowly changing your negative thoughts and beliefs. I suppose the behavioral part could be done completely on your own but it's suggested to do some sort of group therapy where your going to get support, practice and feedback from people who are in a similar situation. Eventually your going to have to take it out in the real world though without the group as a crutch. My suggestion would be to start the Cognitive part and then try to find a group to do the behavioral part. It's in that order anyway at least with the cd's I'm referring too. Even if you join a group it's suggested you eventually do things on your own anyway.


----------



## neither nor (Apr 6, 2009)

Are there any good DIY CBT websites? I'm fascinated by the idea but not willing to go sit in a Barnes & Noble to read through a book. (the thought is quite comical to me, however)

:um (I accept PM's for links that aren't forum appropriate)


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

With issues of your psychological well-being one thing I've realized is you can't fix it by yourself. You need to understand there's a supportive world out there. Maybe some 14-year-old can break out of shyness, but if you've come of age and still have SAD my opinion is seek all the outside help you can get. Your life can get worse and worse the more you combine DIY with SAD. That was my experience anyway.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

Biscuit said:


> As in does anyone do it not with a therapist etc. but through those cd's you can purchase? I'm interested in trying it, but I can't afford to waste money on something that doesn't really work. Anyone have any recommendations?


gillian butlers book oversoming sa and shyness
dr ichards tapes
thinkrightnow

i do cbt on myself but i found it very hard to uncover what my own limiting beleifs are


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Good-...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239488013&sr=8-1

I purchased this book for <$10 online and it has been immensely helpful. There are exercises and surveys in this book that you work out yourself.


----------



## onedimension (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr. Richards' audio series is helpful, but only in certain ways- actually identifying and responding rationally to automatic thoughts is hard to do without the help of a therapist who is trained to catch them and teach you new thinking patterns.

However, that particular series is helpful if you're open to suggestion, affirmations, etc., and actually changing your beliefs and behaviors. There's a significant cognitive component to doing behavioral exposures that, in my experience, many therapist don't really 'get'.


----------

